# how to view CCTV remotely



## haider_info (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everybody,
i have CCTV setup in our office and i want to have access to that CCTV from home as well or actually want to make it available on internet. so i can access it from any where. 
all the cameras are connecting to one PC through DVR card. and using DVR4000 software to view the CCTV. We have broadband (dynamic public IP address) for the internet. 
please help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From what I've been able to find, that package has Internet server capabilities, so I'm not sure where your problem is. What's the exact issue?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi haider_info, and welcome to TSG.

If the software does support running as a server, as mentioned by *JohnWill*, you will probably need to do at least two things.

1) Set up port forwarding on your router to allow incoming connections to the DVR4000 server PC.

2) Use a dynamic DNS service like DynDns.com to track your dynamic public to a fixed URL that can be easily reached via the Internet. Some routers include support for updating the dynamic address information. If yours does not, then you may need to see if the DVR4000 software supports it.


----------



## haider_info (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks alot for such prompt response. .......... 
I don't know which server DVR4000 is using which i can use to access my CCTV setup. can some one help. besides i have made dyndns account but i don't know what to do next to get it to work. I have setup port forwarding on my router for CCTV ........ 
I am little new with these things so sorry for not understanding your tips and get them to work.............


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Without having hands on and documentation, it's a bit hard to make specific recommendations.


----------

